# Okay, so what DO you want?



## chausman (Jun 6, 2011)

We have talked about different apps that can be used, or are at least available, even if we don't use them. So, what are things that you would like to have available for iPhones, iPads, and iPod Touch? 

I would like to learn how to write apps and this seams like a good way to practice!

I suppose I should add, I can't do any kind of RFU or RFR stuff!


----------



## sarahsliefie (Jun 7, 2011)

You should look at writing them for the Droid. They are alot easer, and more and more people are switching from Mac to Droid.
About - App Inventor for Android
Here you can make simple ones fairy easily.

One app I have always wanted to see is a cue calling app. The stage manager could could give cues to specific people through the phone. Not sure all the ramifications, but it was something I was thinking about trying last semester. Just never got around to it.


----------



## chausman (Jun 7, 2011)

sarahsliefie said:


> You should look at writing them for the Droid. They are alot easer, and more and more people are switching from Mac to Droid.
> About - App Inventor for Android
> Here you can make simple ones fairy easily.
> 
> One app I have always wanted to see is a cue calling app. The stage manager could could give cues to specific people through the phone. Not sure all the ramifications, but it was something I was thinking about trying last semester. Just never got around to it.


 
Do you mean having the phone text or call someone when their cue is? Because latency would become a huge factor. 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## cpf (Jun 7, 2011)

Probably more LAN-based messaging, which has practically 0 latency in the greater scheme of cueing.

I'd like a mobile console app with submaster sliders and controls suitable to run a show from, without touching the board (VNCing into a Strand Palette just doesn't cut it live). That sounds a lot like a RFU, though...


----------



## techieman33 (Jun 7, 2011)

The thought of sending cues via phones scares the crap out of me. They crash way to often to be considered reliable enough for that, or running lights during a show.


----------



## Edrick (Jun 7, 2011)

Go Cue 12 (absolutely critical scene in the show that must be cued exactly to time)

BA-DING

Text: Hey honey have you seen your sisters pen she needs it for school next week. (good ol iPhone notification interrupting whatever you're doing)

I SAID GO CUE 12


----------



## chausman (Jun 7, 2011)

Edrick said:


> Go Cue 12 (absolutely critical scene in the show that must be cued exactly to time)
> 
> BA-DING
> 
> ...


 
BUT, Thats going away! Sometime in the fall though! iOS 5 and Lion are, IMO, pretty cool upgrades!


----------



## Grog12 (Jun 7, 2011)

The first person to make a decent color app is the winner. I want an app that actually shines the color using the display as opposed to the crap "computer" screen representation of what the gel "looks like." I don't care what the gel itself looks like I want to know what the color looks like on the skin and an app that would shine accurate color would make money.


----------



## Cashwalker (Jun 7, 2011)

Grog12 -
That's a pretty good idea. The simple part is making the whole screen a particular color. The difficult part is translating gel color to RGB color... and then more so, adjusting it for the color temp of each individual device.

Would you settle for an app that took a pic of a subject and then tweaked it for the color?


----------



## Grog12 (Jun 7, 2011)

Cash- Translating gel color to RGB won't be that difficult at all, open a standard gel book and look at the info provided for each gel. There's your base for making each color. The difficult part is the 2nd part of this app I didn't talk about 

The whole reason I've had this thought in the back burner for a while now is simply this...What do we all do with gel books? The first thing you do is pull out a color and peer through it with it pointed at a light source, then you hold it so the light source shines through onto either a white piece of paper or your skin.

All that being said...anyone who makes it I want at least credit for the silly idea


----------



## ruinexplorer (Jun 7, 2011)

See, I've always wanted an ap that you could take a picture of the gel and have it tell you what color it is. That way, when I have some "help" cutting gel and they neglect to label each cut, I can later sort the unused gel into proper files. Once before, I had thought about doing this with a scanner, but then thought that it might be too time consuming depending on the scanner.


----------



## cpf (Jun 8, 2011)

ruinexplorer said:


> See, I've always wanted an ap that you could take a picture of the gel and have it tell you what color it is. That way, when I have some "help" cutting gel and they neglect to label each cut, I can later sort the unused gel into proper files. Once before, I had thought about doing this with a scanner, but then thought that it might be too time consuming depending on the scanner.


 
An interesting idea, just drop the gel on a white paper, put the phone on top, then the app turns on the "flash" LED (must be adjacent to the lens) and measures the colour in a semi-controlled environment. On the other hand, development would require a sample book and a free evening or two to calibrate the colours for each camera-and-flash's profile.


----------



## ruinexplorer (Jun 8, 2011)

Sure, the same as calibrating the scanner, but thinking of the time it could save (and money from not needing to toss gel you can't figure out what it is) once you get it all calibrated. It could make me actually want to get a smart phone.


----------



## chausman (Jun 8, 2011)

And how many different manufactures would you like? 

/sarcasm


----------



## SteveB (Jun 8, 2011)

chausman said:


> And how many different manufactures would you like?
> 
> /sarcasm


 
I assume this sarcasm is directed to the post requesting Droid app's ?.

If so I agree and others, including Anne V at ETC has chimed in on the complications of developing Droid app's for so many, many platforms, vs. Apple on one, as the root cause for delay's and lack of app's available for the Android phones. 

Note that I'm a happy Android user.


----------

